# Anyone carve crabs



## peter nap (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd like to find a good carving of a Blue crab....Boy there's a lot of talent here!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 8, 2008)

*Here's one*

Maybe you could use this for a model?


----------



## carvinmark (Mar 11, 2008)

I can carve you one and ship it.


----------



## peter nap (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Buzz. That was a lotta help.

Mark, if your serious, something like this:






About a foot across.
Thanks


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 22, 2008)

you got crabs o boy tom trees:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## carvinmark (Mar 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------

